# Intel vPro / AMT



## cAPTAIN_k (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have experience with this on a machine running FreeBSD?

I am keen to see what features do not work, if any.

The serial-over-lan looks like it may not work, from what sparse information I could find in google.

Cheers!


----------



## melmounir (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello CaptainK,

Did you find a solution to this issue, as I'm having the same problem...


----------



## cAPTAIN_k (Aug 1, 2009)

Not at this stage :\

I don't actually have the hardware yet, I was investigating whether to bother spending extra for that or whether I needed to look at another solution.


----------

